# '57 Chevy Suburban 4X4



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Auto World '57 Chevy Suburban 4X4 ~ Just add a set of Front & Rear spacers. ~ A set of painted Aurora truck Rims and you get a cool old Suburban 4X4.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice little mod TJDR!!! I just picked up a bunch of them truck wheel/ tire sets, but have been taking a break from doing slot stuff. I've been messing around with my table lately.. Looks goood!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Perfect wedding, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sano 4 x 4 Slot Car Goodness!*

Rock on old skool 4 x 4! TJETDRAGRACER, I salute your awesome sense of STYLE! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Very Cool!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

TJETDRAGRACER,

Very neat idea with the jack up and tires. Now a snow plow in the front?

One of my favorite slot truck bodies and now a 4 x 4 !!! If grungerockjeep gets ahold of it....dirty it will be. hahahahahahah


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

THAT........is cool!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

bobhch said:


> TJETDRAGRACER,
> 
> Very neat idea with the jack up and tires. _Now a snow plow in the front?_
> 
> One of my favorite slot truck bodies and now a 4 x 4 !!! If grungerockjeep gets ahold of it....dirty it will be. hahahahahahah


Bob Zilla is just an idea generating MACHINE! Go for the snow plow front end!!! :thumbsup:


----------

